# Not Hairy Enough????



## kooie (Jul 29, 2008)

My husband all the time is telling people our golden is not hairy enough and looks more like a lab then a golden. 
I think he looks perfect and is more how the breed should look for hunting in the brush...
Opinions appreciated... 
See my photo's in photo section...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks all golden to me!! That's how my Dillon's coat is... very short and close to the body with some leg and tail feathering... it's more what you'd call a "field type" coat.


----------



## kooie (Jul 29, 2008)

yes!!!!! thank you!

"Field Type" Hmm I like that term!
hugs!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

handsome golden boy!!!!!!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

ps is this the pic you wanted










looks golden to me, You'll be glad of the field type coat when he blows his coat, lol.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That is a perfectly normal coat for a seven month old. He's lovely... and huge!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He is a handsome looking boy and at only 7 months you will very likely see a lot more coat by the time he is 18 months old. Keep the pictures coming


----------



## kooie (Jul 29, 2008)

*Yeah that photo of Finnigan at 7 months was taken 5 months ago, he just turned 1 year 2 weeks ago. The photo of him and his gorilla was taken the morning of his 1st birthday.
(Which if I knew how to post that here I would- mist.. would you..)
I think Finnigan will get more chest feathers and I keep telling my husband that, but he's not impressed.
See when we take the dog for his walk people always ask " oh is that a lab" Then the next thing they ask is "oh its not a lab, well is it a purebred?"
...and who gives a rip if he is a purebred... ( which he is and a darn expensive one at that!) So my husband is annoyed with all this and I want to get another dog from the same breeder this fall, but he wants a more "hairy" dog... which he will NEVER brush! 
That's it I am getting rid of the husband!
*


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Finnigan looks like my Willow. She is just starting to get a fluffier chest.


----------



## kooie (Jul 29, 2008)

Those are the best photos with Lisa and Willow. Man that is one socialized Sheppard!
What a great team they are! I hope my new pup and Finnigan get along like that!

My good friend is trying like crazy to talk me into getting a Sheppard. If I show her your photos she'll never let up!
Those are great pics!


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

He's a very handsome boy. His coat is just like my neighbors' golden, who was purchased from a breeder in Kentucky for hunting. He is from "field" lines...just beautiful...and 100% golden.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Only comment from me is "He's gorgeous!!!!"
I'll take him any day.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

He looks like a very *handsome* golden to me---I don't see any labbie in his face at all. I have 4 goldens and they all have different coats.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

If your husband doesn't like young Finnigan's looks, send him my way I think he's gorgeous!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

If it makes your husband feel better, show him this. 

Jersey on his first birthday:









And Jersey on his second birthday:









Please excuse the silly hats... his birthday is my weakness, though I was finally a nice mommy and didn't put him through that torture this year. Oh, and just so your husband knows, while that ruff may be beautiful... it's a major pain. It constantly looks raggedy between his drool, playing with the puppy, walking through the muck. It needs to be brushed and combed constantly. Just so he knows.  

All that said, your pup is gorgeous!! And however Finn's coat turns out, rest assured he'll pull it off well!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Finn is absolutely beautiful! I wouldn't want to change a thing about him. I think your husband is being overly sensitive. Does he like Finn's personality? Does he have the wonderful, sweet, goofy personality of a typical golden? That seems like the more important issue, doesn't it?

I've never understood why people are bothered when someone asks if the dog is a breed other than what they are. Most people don't know all that much about dog breeds. I know I'm frequently mistaken about what breed a dog is at the dog park. Most of the time, I don't even guess, I just ask. I pretty much always recognize a golden, because that's a breed I know a lot about. But I'm just not that familiar with other breeds.

My Rookie is a very typical-looking pure bred golden with lots of champions in his lineage. Anyone who knows goldens would recognize him as one from a mile away. And yet, I've been asked several times what type of dog he is. Doesn't bother me at all.

Oh, and by the way, I think you're correct that a lot of goldens these days have more hair than is probably suitable for the breed. If I actually hunted with Rookie, that long flowing coat of his would probably be a negative.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

mdoats said:


> My Rookie is a very typical-looking pure bred golden with lots of champions in his lineage. Anyone who knows goldens would recognize him as one from a mile away. And yet, I've been asked several times what type of dog he is. Doesn't bother me at all.


Good point! I've gotten it plenty of times with Jersey, both before and after his coat came in. I can sympathize with your husband in that it's frustrating when they "don't believe you" when you say the dog is a golden... more so than when they just guess the wrong breed. I've been sensitive to it, I've gotten snippy, and eventually I learned to laugh it off. It's hard for us to imagine anyone not knowing what a golden looks like, but be thankful that we get it far less than some other breeds (could you pick a Komondor out of a lineup? How about a Lowchen or an Otterhound? With the exception of the Lowchen, I don't believe I've ever seen either of these breeds, but they are all AKC recognized). 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> It's hard for us to imagine anyone not knowing what a golden looks like, but be thankful that we get it far less than some other breeds (could you pick a Komondor out of a lineup? How about a Lowchen or an Otterhound? With the exception of the Lowchen, I don't believe I've ever seen either of these breeds, but they are all AKC recognized).


Not only could I not pick one out, I've never even heard of those breeds!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

mdoats said:


> Not only could I not pick one out, I've never even heard of those breeds!


LOL, to be honest I pulled up the AKC list of recognized breeds to pull ideas. I only said I don't "believe" I've seen them... because if I did, I'd never have known it! :

Julie and Jersey


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

mdoats said:


> Most people don't know all that much about dog breeds.


True, but how about when someone asks if your dog is a "pure bred Golden" and your own husband turns to you and asks, "I don't know, is he?":doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## kooie (Jul 29, 2008)

wow wow wow Jersey is awesome!
My husband will want him if I show him those pics.
Yeah its no biggie to me, I just thought I'd ask just so I could show him the posts and get him to shut up about this stupid subject of looks and breeds!!!!!
Thank you for confirming what I all ready knew. 
Hugs,
koo


----------

